# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  Bot Party, Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

botparty.org

Co-founder - Arthur Simone

Co-founder - Martin Triplett

"Bot Party 3.0" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

BOT PARTY Fusebox Festival robot human improv

Published on May 11, 2015




> Robots and humans improvising! In a show!
> Part as part of Fusebox Festival, April 10-12 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bot Party asks: Are robots the future of comedy?"
Maaaaaybe?

by James Trew
March 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Annabelle the robot shoutout to IEEE TX

Published on May 1, 2016




> Annabelle, a robot, greets engineer and programmer friends and reminds them to send cards to their mothers. Come see us at Maker Faire Austin, May 7 & 8!

----------


## Airicist

Bot Party 3.0 Kickstarter Update 7

Published on May 17, 2016




> Doctor Head comes to the aid of Annabelle the Robot.

----------

